# Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?



## Grabbi3 (6. September 2012)

*Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

halllo zusammen

ich habe mir heute diesen lüfter gekauft: BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter Red LED - black - Hardware, Notebooks 
die leds müssen irrgendwie mit einem zwei pinn kabel angeschlossen werden jedoch weiß ich nicht im handbuch von meinem mainboard hab ich nichts gefunden hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Der Lüfter hat  einen 3pin und einen 2pin-Stecker???  Und nur mit 3pin gehen die LEDs nicht an?


----------



## timbo01 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/320/743081_1__8380258-1.jpg

Auf dem Bild kann  man erkennen dass der 2Pin überbrückt ist. Vermutlich könnte man dort einen Schalter für an/aus der Beleuchtung anschliessen.


----------



## Ghostknight (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

Schonmal versucht den 2 pin stecker zu überbrücken ? wie auf dem Bild in dem Shop^^ des überbrückungskabel müsste dann eigentlich auch dabei gewesen sein aber zum testen könntest auch den 2 pin stecker nehmen undn stück kabel falls du eins hast un stecks in beide löcher vom 2 pin stecker


----------



## Stryke7 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

da sollte jedes Stück draht reichen, bis hin zu büroklammer.


----------



## Grabbi3 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

nee bin ich blöd  mach ich direkt mal


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

Bei mir laufen 3 Bitfenix LED- Lüfter mit genau dem 2Pin zu 2 Pin-Zusatzkabel. Lass die einfach zusammengesteckt und schließ nur ganz normal den normalen Lüfterstecker an, 
die Dinger laufen und leuchten dann. 
Der zusätzliche 2-Pin Stecker dient zum Anschluß an irgendeine Beleuchtungssteuerung (?) in Bitfenix-Gehäuse oder so;  .. ich weiß es nicht mehr genau; - hab´s vergessen und muß es 
selber nochmal nachgucken.

Hab´s gefunden - so haben die sich das gedacht:


> Als Besonderheit kann die rote Beleuchtung des Spectre unabhängig von  der Drehzahl deaktiviert werden. Derartige Lösungen gab es bisher nur  bei einigen Gehäusen und kann nun erstmals nachgerüstet werden.
> Hierzu verfügt der Lüfter neben einem 3-Pin Anschluss zur  Stromversorgung und gegebenenfalls zur Regelung der Drehzahl über einen  zusätzlichen 2-Pin. Dieser kann entweder mit dem Survivor-Case oder dem  Hydra System von BitFenix verbunden werden, womit sogar die Beleuchtung  mehrerer Lüfter gleichzeitig gesteuert werden kann.




- Quelle -


----------



## Grabbi3 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wo led von lüfter anschließen ?*

JA vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten und für die hilfe läuft jetzt alles wie es soll


----------

